

Who should be Twitter's revenue czar? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/who-should-be-twitters-revenue-czar

======
pivo
Is anyone else tired of seeing the term "czar" used to describe someone who's
job is in no way like that of an actual czar? This sounds as ridiculous as
"revenue emperor" to me.

